# HELP.... Any good fishing near Fort Wayne, Indiana???



## jl_rotary (Jun 29, 2010)

I will be in the Fort Wayne, Indiana area over 4th July weekend visiting the fiance's family. Looking for some spots to fish while I am out there. I will actually be in Roanoke, Indiana but willing to travel and hour or so for some good fishing. Please advise with any good shore spots to try and any key baits to bring or buy. Thanks.


----------



## weezer71 (Jun 30, 2010)

I live in Huntington, IN and Roanoke is part of Huntington Co. I fish at Salamonie Reservoir which would be approx. 35min south of Huntington. Huntington is only 15 min away (south) of Roanoke and has a reservoir too (J. Edward Roush Lake). I haven't been fishing there for awhile, but I'm sure there are some good spots. Not sure what you want to fish for, but crappies and bluegill bite here on tube jigs well with beemoths. Hope this helps! Let me know if you have more questions about the area. I have family and many coworkers that live in Roanoke also. Also, you can google "Indiana DNR" and find the website and download reservoir / lake maps of Salamonie, J. Edward Roush Lake and other lakes close to Huntington and Fort Wayne. Again, hope this helps!!

Scott Poe
Huntington, IN
(weezer71)


----------



## jl_rotary (Jun 30, 2010)

weezer71 said:


> I live in Huntington, IN and Roanoke is part of Huntington Co. I fish at Salamonie Reservoir which would be approx. 35min south of Huntington. Huntington is only 15 min away (south) of Roanoke and has a reservoir too (J. Edward Roush Lake). I haven't been fishing there for awhile, but I'm sure there are some good spots. Not sure what you want to fish for, but crappies and bluegill bite here on tube jigs well with beemoths. Hope this helps! Let me know if you have more questions about the area. I have family and many coworkers that live in Roanoke also. Also, you can google "Indiana DNR" and find the website and download reservoir / lake maps of Salamonie, J. Edward Roush Lake and other lakes close to Huntington and Fort Wayne. Again, hope this helps!!
> 
> Scott Poe
> Huntington, IN
> (weezer71)



Thanks, any info is helpful. I leave tomorrow after work, talk about a long day.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you find a place to fish yet since coming to the area???


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 4, 2010)

getting ready to check out salamonie reservoir
thanks again for the info. i will let you know how we do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2010)

No tuna there!


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 7, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> No tuna there!



only tuna i saw there came in a can
we fished a small pond near salamonie reservoir and i took the fiance's 13 or 14 yr old step brother along.
he outfished me with 2 bluegills to my 1. either way he had a good time.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 7, 2010)

Good! Glad you had a good time. I've been fishing an 11 acre pond/lake at the Salamonie State Forrest just off of the dam tailwaters. Caught some nice fish there. My dad fishes every day/every other day and he has not had much luck the last week or so. Must be the weather temp change around here. Hope to get back at it as soon as my truck is fixed (replace rear end-drive train...ouch!!!). Take care.


----------

